# 3-d Hunting shoot 40 yds max.



## BowanaLee (Aug 7, 2017)

Its shaping up to be an awesome 3 days. Theres something for everyone. Y'all come on out.  

Its a Benefit fundraiser for Catherine and Ryan Lockhart to help them get through Catherine's stage 4 metastatic breast cancer that has now spread to her lungs. 
There will be food, bounce house for kids, long shot-high score counts and much more. Everyone's welcome, bring your chairs and make a day of it. 
This is a hunting shoot with only two stakes, 40 yd max,  "No broadheads."
Sept 2nd through Sept 4th, 8:00 till 6:00 each day.
7949 Post Rd, Shady Dale Ga. 31085


Times drawing near !


----------



## gretchp (Aug 8, 2017)

thanks for sharing


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 8, 2017)

Look forward to supporting a great cause for a good friend on the 3D circuit and his wife.  Thanks TGM for putting it together!


----------



## 100hunter (Aug 8, 2017)

We will be there


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 10, 2017)

BowanaLee said:


> Its shaping up to be an awesome 3 days. Theres something for everyone. Y'all come on out.
> 
> Its a Benefit fundraiser for Catherine and Ryan Lockhart to help them get through Catherine's stage 4 metastatic breast cancer that has now spread to her lungs.
> There will be food, bounce house for kids, long shot-high score counts and much more. Everyone's welcome, bring your chairs and make a day of it.
> ...



Man, I can't wait. Its for a great cause too.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 21, 2017)

BowanaLee said:


> Its shaping up to be an awesome 3 days. Theres something for everyone. Y'all come on out.
> 
> Its a Benefit fundraiser for Catherine and Ryan Lockhart to help them get through Catherine's stage 4 metastatic breast cancer that has now spread to her lungs.
> There will be food, bounce house for kids, long shot-high score counts and much more. Everyone's welcome, bring your chairs and make a day of it.
> ...



Getting closer !


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 24, 2017)

EagleEye3D said:


> Thanks everyone!



I believe were adding a 3rd stake as well


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 25, 2017)

We're also hosting the Annual Ace Award!


----------



## Tadder (Aug 27, 2017)

BIG FOOT head South. Ya'll be on the lookout.


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 29, 2017)

Just a few days away. Please come out for a great time and to support my wife Catherine Lockhart!


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 29, 2017)

Just a few days away. Please come out for a great time and to support my wife Catherine Lockhart!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 29, 2017)

I can't wait. Its my last shoot until January. Looks like its shaping up to be a decent weekend too.


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 31, 2017)

We have another great prize for the Benefit Shoot.  Gonna be a great time! Please come out to support my wife!


----------



## Monster02 (Aug 31, 2017)

Is it known??


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 31, 2017)

Monster02 said:


> Is it known??



I don't think so but its only 40 yds max. I think the long shot is and I know the ACE shoot is. You can always shoot for fun and do what ever you want.  Its for a great cause.


----------



## Monster02 (Aug 31, 2017)

No doubt just asking! I got some new people coming thats never shot! Just asking bc i never seen where if it was known or unknown?


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 31, 2017)

Monster02 said:


> No doubt just asking! I got some new people coming thats never shot! Just asking bc i never seen where if it was known or unknown?



Hello. It is unknown. 40 max for men. 30 women. 25 youth. Hunting setups.
But you can shoot for fun and use rangefinder and open setup if you like to.
Thanks for asking. Let me know if you have anymore questions


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 1, 2017)

Its like Christmas Eve. I'll probably set up half the night trying to sleep.  "A bow hunting tuneup, a week before it opens."


----------



## Tadder (Sep 3, 2017)

We went down from Sam Bows Sat. and its not that far from NEGA. Nice ride and Beautiful area and the skeeter's wasn't bad at all.We had a Great time just visiting with everyone. Hope y'all can make down sunday are monday it's setup for a lot of fun.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 3, 2017)

It was a hoot. I hope I didn't rough up them young guns to bad. I didn't shoot very good but I still probably spanked most of them. 

  ...One more day to go !


----------

